# Show us interesting things of where you live!!!



## Intexas2stay (Jul 14, 2008)

Everyone has something great about where they Live. Hidden treasures off the beaten path maybe. An ugly statue, Interesting animals, so on and so forth. Please share with us the great interesting things about where you live!!!

OK I will start.

Port Aransas Texas. Little island off the Texas coast, about 30 mins from Corpus CHristi. To get onto the island, take a car ferry across the harbor.

WHile you are here, look for Dolphins in the bay. Fish for Hardhead catfish (yuck kill em and throw them back) or Gafftop catfish ( yummy) Dogfish are UGLY brown fish... Feed Pelicans by hand. Get pooed on by a seagull. See a WWII shipwreck.

Your turn!!!!


----------



## gimp (Jul 15, 2008)

North and West on the Washington coast







and the trail to get down to that viewpoint!






Those are all treeroots. We read that it was an easy 1/2 mile walk...NOT


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 15, 2008)

Gimp, you've broken the pact.......you're only supposed to show photos when

it's cloudy and rainy in Washington..... NOW everyone is going to want to

move here !!!!!

NICE photos by the way........


----------



## Marty (Jul 15, 2008)

There's lots of things around here right in my neighborhood.Don't have to go far to find something interesting.

First there is Fall Creek State Park. That's at the other end of my road up here.

There is swimming in the swimming holes, the boys loved that so much; camping, wildlife and nature trails.

I used to go out onto the lake in my little boat with my GSD Tracey, drop a fishing pole

and fish for hours. We liked doing that a lot. So peaceful and quiet. I spent a lot of time on that lake. Not anymore. Amy doesn't do fishing or boats very well.
















They host the Mountaineer Festival every fall also up here at the State Park. Lots of crafting, banjo picking, great food,

dog trials, wagon rides and civil war re-enactements. Lots of fun.

The Worlds Longest Yard Sale comes right past my road. Hwy 127. Its pure insanity, but fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58J5vkOq3TY

There's a new hand gliding place up here someplace now but I haven't been there yet.

They are part of these guys who glide off the cliffs in town:

http://www.treetoppers.org/


----------



## nootka (Jul 15, 2008)

Peter Iredale, wrecked in 1906...as seen 102 years later.

Just ONe of the amazing things about this part of the world (Nw Oregon)

Liz


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2008)

Harvey and Me, some interesting things where we live 


_(hoping to make a couple of you laugh)_


----------



## Sonya (Jul 15, 2008)

In the small town we live outside of there is the showboat "The Shiawassee Queen" which comes up the Shiawassee river once a year and puts on a show, sometimes some pretty descent artist, sometimes not



.

Being surrounded by the great lakes, there are tons of cool things around here, too many to even name. I love the ocean, but nothing beats the great lakes and fresh water. There are the Pictured Rocks, Mackinaw Island, just to name a couple. The shipwrecks at Whitefish Point, tons of beautiful lighthouses.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG we want to go to Washington SO bad!!!! It looks beautiful!





Hey Marty! I thought Tennessee was the most beautiful state we drove through on our way to NC



There wasn't a lot off the highway but it sure was pretty country







gimp said:


> North and West on the Washington coast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mininik (Jul 15, 2008)

The only thing interesting thing about living around Yakima is that you can LEAVE and visit all the awesome places in the PNW.


----------



## gimp (Jul 15, 2008)

Oops, I neglected to add that those photos were taken on one of the three nice days we have each year. Other days it rains, yep, rains all the time. Never stops raining. ever. Except those three days. (gimp is slowing backing out of the Back Porch room before equuisize gets her sent to the gallows for breaking that pact that the great great great grandparents made



)


----------



## Sterling (Jul 15, 2008)

That seascape pic of the PNW is gorgeous!!! Thats how I remember the waters in CA...blue as can be!! Nancy and gimp....I think I have a secret!








Here are some points of interest from southern NJ. Yep we may be a small state...but whats left of it, when you take away the strip malls and the traffic is still beautiful. We're rich in history...revolutionary and Civil War to be exact.

For anyone that's interested here is the web site for the Old Barracks. (My sister works there) She's the second lady on the left in the staff page. http://www.barracks.org/

Here's the Batsto weblink for those interested in the history. http://www.batstovillage.org/

Batsto Historical lake






Sawmill in Batsto Historical Park where they make their own fencing and cabins






Another view of the sawmill






Beautiful color changing of the leaves in the fall here on the farm






Wild turkeys on our property...they come out right around Thanks Giving and hang to celebrate the holidays






Trenton, NJ.... The Old Barracks where General Washington housed his troops for a spell before the crossing of the Delaware on Christmas 1776


----------



## StellaLenoir (Jul 15, 2008)

This is a dune lake a few miles from my home. We have several lakes and they are so pretty, and they are a mix of salt and fresh water. Sometimes they let out into the Gulf. This one is my favorite. Most of the others are developed so there are houses in all the veiws.

Then we have Eglin Air force base. Which is one of the biggest. They do alot of weapons testing, thankfully no nuclear stuff. But bombs are always going off, and some shake the house. They do loooong range missles, and all sorts of weird stuff. I think they helped develope the stealth bomber too. there are also lots of weird UFO stories about Eglin.

And this is a great new wildlife place.Nokuse Plantaion. It is just about surrounding our new property that we are hoping to move to this year.

Then we have celebrities, like Courtney Cox, Lance Armstong, Sheryl Crow and so many others. It is a weird place to live.


----------



## Intexas2stay (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW there are some beautiful places out there!!!! Makes me want to jump in the car and go for a LONG ride!!!!


----------



## hahler (Jul 15, 2008)

ok don't know if this counts but the ranch I bought has an active cemetary on it. great old headstones from the early 1800s lots of calvary ones from 4 different states. when I said I wanted a permenate place to stay not sure if I meant this lol. and if the neighbors complain about the dogs or wild parties ( yeah right) ill have to call in an exorcist or 2 ill get pics up as soon as I get regular internet.


----------



## Bozley (Jul 15, 2008)

We live in Cape Neddick, Maine, where we have beautiful coastal scenery. Here is "The Nubble Lighthouse" located here in Cape Neddick.


----------



## River Wood (Jul 15, 2008)

These are the sunsets we often see from our yard.


----------



## susanne (Jul 15, 2008)

Now mininik, you're forgetting The Gorge In George...sitting on the limestone terrace watching a concert with the Columbia River Gorge directly behind the stage (...drummers don't dare lean back) is absolutely breathtaking. We saw Steely Dan on a warm summer evening...the sunset was spectacular as they played Third World Man...heaven.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 15, 2008)

Beautiful and interesting places and scenes!! It is like a photographic tour of America.

The largest cattle drive trail in the US, The Great Western Cattle Trail, went by our area for many years. Homesteaders loved for the thousands of cattle to bed down near their area, as they were able to pick up "cow chips" for their stoves.






The Wichita Mountain Range goes through western Oklahoma. Sunset seen from our front porch:






Another view from our front porch:


----------



## miniaddiction (Jul 15, 2008)

Jill....








Marsha Cassada...WOW!!!! I looked at that picture for a while thinking "Well I suppose its better than looking out your window at your neighbors brick wall..." And then I saw the CAT! LOL

What kind is that? I cant imagine seeing something like that close by...how cool!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 15, 2008)

gimp said:


> North and West on the Washington coast
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jul 15, 2008)

San Antonio, A great vacation spot in Texas. San Antonio, is one of America's most fascinating cities, has a rich, colorful past. I think we have it all here.






We have Sea World, Fiesta Texas, The River Walk with lots of places to shop and eat. Take the tour on a boat on the river. You can even order meals on the boat and have a party. The Tower of the Americas, where you ride to the top and can see forever, The San Antonio Zoo, The Japanese Tea gardens, The Alamo, All the missions. hike the Mission Trail. This place is full of history. Splashtown Water Park, Buckhorn Saloon Museum. Ride in a horse and carriage threw town pick ups infront of the Alamo. The Witte museum. The museum of Art. Did I mention lots of food places to eat and eat and shopping till you bust! Then just north of us you can ride the rapids on the river or go inner tubbing. Gosh theres just to much to mention



Not a boring place thats for sure. The city never sleeps. Glad I live on the far county line in the country, where its very nice and peaceful.





Sorry no pictures it would take me all night here!





Joyce


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 15, 2008)

miniaddiction said:


> Jill....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a lynx. Beautiful.


----------



## Trinity Farm (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok You All are Lucky!! There is like nothing interesting in Memphis!!!!



Ufff!!! Amelia


----------



## minimule (Jul 16, 2008)

There really isn't anything in the immediate area here BUT.....

New Mexico has:

White Sands National Monument - miles and miles of pure white sand






Carlsbad Caverns - one of the 7 wonders of the World






VLA (Very Large Array)






The City of Rocks (formed by volcanic ash and shaped by wind and water)






Gila Cliff Dwellings






Chaco Canyon






Roswell - known for the UFO landings.........

We have lots of Indian ruins all over the state. We also have the Malpais, which are huge lava flows that are solidified.

And yes.....I still want to leave this state


----------



## Intexas2stay (Jul 16, 2008)

Minimule,

I lived in Taos and Questa for a few years as a teen. My mom is a rock hound, and she found Literally hundreds of pounds of pottery shards and artifacts there. She even slept with these thing.... Well they covered her bed where she slept LOL

SHe was also a victim of the Taos Hum..... But shes a nut, maybe it was the aliens transmitting to her! ( I love my mom to death, and therefor I can make fun of her!!!!)

LisaF... I also lived in Independence Mo.... (hated it) But I am 4th cousin to Harry Truman, and my mom thought it would be nice to live there because of it!!!! First time I ever saw a Black Squirrel was in Mo. They had long tufts of hair coming out of their ears! Beautiful!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 16, 2008)

I am really enjoying this thread!!! I hope more people post and share. Am really loving the historic west!!!


----------



## Erica (Jul 16, 2008)

Greers Ferry Lake - 10 miles away from the house





















On the lower side of the dam at the lake is the Little Red River, famous for trout fishing, runs in front of the Sugar Loaf Mt






Old Swinging Bridge on Red River






Collings Creek






World Champion Card Board Boat Races are held here as well (Greers Ferry Lake)






About 25 miles north, we have the Blanchard Springs Caverns and Falls





















The Old Mill in North Little Rock, little over an hour south.....in the opening scenes of "Gone With the Wind











Goregous pictures of some AR national parks and just can't get them to post over here as images

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cormackphotos/2308025167/


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 16, 2008)

I live in Agua Dulce, CA which is famous for Vasquez Rocks - a popular filming site for tv and film including Arabian Nights, Zorro, Bananza, Big Valley, The Lone Ranger, Wild Wild West, The Six Million Dollar Man, The Bionic Woman, Battle Star Galactica, Buck Rogers, McGyver, Hunter, Jingle All The Way, Planet of the Apes, Rat Race, Star Trek and the Flinstones! The list goes on and on, but that's just a few of the highlights!






Liz R.


----------



## TN Belle (Jul 16, 2008)

I LOVE TENNESSEE!!



I live just outside of Chattanooga and have access to EVERYTHING.

The city is like a hub of a wheel, only two hours to Knoxville & the Smoky Mountains, two hours to Atlanta, two hours to Nashville, two hours to Birmingham and a decent drive to Memphis and the Gulf coast. We have gorgeous mountains, great rivers, flat farm land, gorges, lakes, and no income tax!! HA








Very close to the city we have an awesome Civil War Battlefield, the famous "Rock City", "Ruby Falls", "Incline Railway", "Lost Sea", and the TN Aquarium. We also have the home plant for Little Debbies, M&M/Mars, Maybeline, Maytag, Mayfield Dairy, Reinsman, and lots of others. We just found out yesterday that we are also getting a VW plant in Chattanooga.

Marty is right too, Fall Creek Falls is one of my favorite places to go and I also love the huge yard sale, she is only about an hour from me.

http://www.thelostsea.com/

http://www.seerockcity.com/Flash/index.htm

http://www.rubyfalls.com/

http://www.nps.gov/grsm/planyourvisit/things2do.htm


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 16, 2008)

TN Belle said:


> Very close to the city we have an awesome Civil War Battlefield, the famous "Rock City", "Ruby Falls", "Incline Railway", "Lost Sea", and the TN Aquarium. We also have the home plant for Little Debbies, M&M/Mars, Maybeline, Maytag, Mayfield Dairy, Reinsman, and lots of others. We just found out yesterday that we are also getting a VW plant in Chattanooga.


When I was younger we lived in GA and we would often vacation to TN and I loved Chattanooga... We went to Ruby Falls and the TN aquarium a ton of times and Rock City -- it was all great...

There are really a lot of nice places around there to visit...


----------



## Miniv (Jul 17, 2008)

I know........I know........MORE of the NORTHWEST............What's nice is that it's so varied......and we love it. (Dive an hour or so, and the geology totally changes!)

This is a view of Mt. Hood which people on both the east and west side of the state can enjoy. In the summer it doesn't have quite as much snow, but since it's a "glacier" mountain, it always has some. We are fortunate to have a view of it from our property as well.........






An aerial view of Crater Lake, just south of us. Once considered one the "wonders of the world".






This is a portion of Smith Rocks........considered one of the best rock climbing sites in the country. Again, we are fortunate to have a view of it as well.......






The little white mound beyond Smith Rocks is Mount Bachelor........a popular ski area in the northwest.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Beautiful pictures guys. Loving it. Wish I had something to contribute.

Oh wait.....guess maybe I do have. I live about 15 miles from Fulton, Mo., which is where Winston Churchill made his famous Iron Curtain speech. (I can't believe I couldn't even find a decent picture of it.



)

Bozley, is that the lighthouse where they filmed Forever Young? Sure looks like it.


----------



## Bozley (Jul 17, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> Beautiful pictures guys. Loving it. Wish I had something to contribute.
> 
> Oh wait.....guess maybe I do have. I live about 15 miles from Fulton, Mo., which is where Winston Churchill made his famous Iron Curtain speech. (I can't believe I couldn't even find a decent picture of it.
> 
> ...


No, The Nubble Light House is gorgeous but the one used for the movie "Forever Young" was the Point Arena Lighthout in CA.


----------



## nootka (Jul 17, 2008)

Since Astoria is the oldest US Settlement west of the Rockies, there is a TON of interesting history, here, as well as the scenery...it is amazing, here, and I think we take much of it for granted.






I live just a few miles from the Winter of 1805/6 Lewis & Clark expedition's encampment, and the picture above is the fort replica built at the National Park monument. They have a great exhibit, there, as well as over on Cape Disappointment, the first place where the Corps. of Discovery got to see the Pacific Ocean.

Cape D itself is just breathtaking. It is where the USCG has their Motor Lifeboat School because it is known as the Pacific Graveyard (terrible weather, currents and difficult to navigate overall). Over 2000 shipwrecks are in the region, and the number keeps climbing, even today, though the majority lost are smaller fishing vessels. (my previous post had a picture of a shipwreck in it).

Since we are on the corner of Oregon and where the Columbia R. meets the Pacific Ocean, there's just an overwhelming amount of things to see.

Astoria's nickname (among many) is the Sunset Empire:






Taken from atop Coxcomb Hill (home of the Astoria Column) and looking West over the Megler Bridge. Astoria is in the foreground, and Washington can be seen on the left side...the Columbia River meets the Ocean in the center of the pic. Warrenton and Hammond, OR are visible as the land mass to the left/center.

I live just off the picture to the far left of the pic.






The Astoria-Megler bridge, finished in 1966. There was a ferry that took cars across to Washington, previously. This picture was taken from our River Walk just a few days ago, looking West.






The boatyard near the edge of town (West side). Many boats sit on stand or blocks here while they are maintained. This boat happens to be one that my husband crabbed and fished in Alaska on for many years. I believe it is 62' long and looks HUGE out of water. If you watch Deadliest Catch, this boat is owned by the same man that owns the Aleutian Ballad.






The river delivers some interesting things, and this time it was the USCG Eagle, a barque used for training Coasties. In this photo, we are in Hammond looking back to the East as a Jayhawk HH-60 escorts the Barque out of the river toward the mouth. These pics were taken this past June as there were a few tall ships in town.






This is the HMS Bounty, a historic replica (built for the movie, Mutiny on the Bounty) that is in town right now...she stopped over on her way from the Tall Ships festival in Seattle area and BC on her way to San Francisco and San Diego. Amazing history on the water...






A not-so-great pic if the waterfall just near our house. It is a short hike down the road to get to it. This is a historic stop on the L&C tour, also, as they discovered and mapped these falls when they camped near here.






Near the mouth of the river is a jetty built to help control the erosion and channel of the river and make the navigation safer. This was taken during a Winter storm...interesting place to stand and the most NW point in Oregon, where the teeth of a storm meets land after raging over the open sea. It's exhilerating and humbling, both. Easy to see how this could indeed be a "graveyard" of ships and lives.






This was taken one November evening looking West from the place my son works, a small eatery/boat launch known as Tidepoint. Easy to see how it could be a sunset empire, too! Many gillnet fishermen work from here.

These are just a few and what I happened to have hosted on my site. This is an amazing, beautiful place and our pride is growing as our downtown and riverfront are rejuvenated....

Liz M.


----------



## Gini (Jul 17, 2008)

I live in Arizona which in itself is a beautiful State. Here are just a few of the sites.

Grand Canyon

The falls are at the bottom of the canyon.






A lone tree with the canyon in the back ground. The canyon is magnificant a must to see!!






Sedona

The next is the all famous Sedona with the red rocks. Any where you go in its canyons there are

breath taking rocks, streams and scenery






Kartchner Cavern is a work in progress. This was discovered approx 10 years ago and kept a secret

by the 2 men that discovered it. Caves ecosystems are very delicate and the possibility of the cave

being destroyed by the public was too great a risk. After all safety things were put into place very carefully the public was let in. Only so many per week. Months that the caves were shut is mating season of the bats etc. Quite the place to go to see beauty as it is evolving.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, there are some really beautiful places I did not know about!!

I don't have many pictures of my town, but this is a nice one of our waterfront....


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 26, 2008)

I live a couple miles from the National Battlefields and the C & O Canal. These are both really interesting national monuments. A great place to visit. There is also Harpers Ferry where the Shenanda and the Potomac rivers merge, Very scenic.Will add some pics.

Link to Battlefields

http://www.nps.gov/anti/











Link to C & O Canal

http://gorp.away.com/gorp/resource/us_nhp/md_cando.htm






Link to Harpers Ferry WV

http://www.nps.gov/hafe/


----------



## joylee123 (Aug 2, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I live about 7 miles from Mesa Verde National Park in southwest Colorado. This is a picture of one of the kivas.[/SIZE]

Joy


----------

